# Floor jack recommendation?



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a decent floor jack? I looked at Sears today, and the Craftsman line has some starting from less than $50 up to hundreds of dollars. I'd like one that can fit under the car and lift on the center jack point so I can put jack stands on both the left and right at the same time to change the oil.

I will only be using it for the GTO and Bonneville.

Thanks!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

not to shore but I think it was at sams club that they had a nice one that would work for $70. I just use 2 2x10's stacked up like a step and drive up slow. this gives you the room to get the skid plate off , and get a drain pan under it. the gto is the only car-truck that I had to rise up to get a pan under.


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

*sears jack*

I picked one up at sears. This particular jack is silver on the outside, and the lift is red (got it for like $100 bucks on sale). I believe it goes from 3.5" to 18" or something like that. I was wanting to do what you are wanting to do - reach that front center point. Well, unfortunately, I still can't get to it, even driving up on 1 set of 2x10's. I don't have anymore 2x10's to drive up on, but I think if you had 2 sets of 2x10s to drive up on - you could get that front center point with this jack. I'm still a little weary about jacking one side of the car up so high - some folks have told me this is no big deal, but it just doesn't seem right - so I'm determined to hit that front center.

Hope this helps with your decision. I was going to change my oil tonight, but I have leaky front struts to deal with first - so I figure if it's going to the shop, I might be able to get them to work in an oil change.

Oh, and I haven't tried putting my GTP up with this yet - but if you want to know, I can try it out and get back to you on that.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

rdgerken said:


> I picked one up at sears. This particular jack is silver on the outside, and the lift is red (got it for like $100 bucks on sale).


Yeah, I think I saw that one today. If their web site wasn't created by a complete idiot, we'd be able to look at their whole line of jacks with a single link.

I also am sure it was your post on another thread I saw asking for help, but I never saw a good answer. I have both jack stands and ramps, so I will find a good way to get her up high enough sooner or later. I want to look at the "ramp extenders", but extenders or not, with a M6, I'd much rather just be able to jack it up. It is hard enough getting this thing up an incline into the garage, and getting it up on ramps would surely test my nerves and the clutch more than I care to.

I don't necessarily have problems with jacking a car on one side...afterall, if you have a flat on the road, you're going to have to do that. I just don't know if I'm comfortable with jacking one side, resting it on a stand, then jacking the other and resting it on a stand. It seems to me that jacking the 2nd side, you'd put lateral stress on the first jack.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> not to shore but I think it was at sams club that they had a nice one that would work for $70. I just use 2 2x10's stacked up like a step and drive up slow. this gives you the room to get the skid plate off , and get a drain pan under it. the gto is the only car-truck that I had to rise up to get a pan under.


So you just drive it up on 4" of board and go to town??? Dang, you must be young, skinny, and agile. I'm none of the above :lol


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

*Update*

I'm up on 2 sets of 2x10's now, but that front center point is still unreachable with this jack... (I can now actually reach it, but there isn't enough room to pump the jack now) so I'm going to forget about jacking it up, and just crawl under there and do it.

If I'm removing this skid plate, how heavy is it really? Everyone is talking about how darn heavy it is... guess maybe I could use the jack to help remove/replace the skid plate.

And while I'm at it again, does anyone know how tight the drain plug should be? I'm such a frickin noob. lol

Thanks

-these damn computer nerds and their 400HP beasts... I swear


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

rdgerken said:


> I'm up on 2 sets of 2x10's now, but that front center point is still unreachable with this jack... (I can now actually reach it, but there isn't enough room to pump the jack now) so I'm going to forget about jacking it up, and just crawl under there and do it.
> 
> If I'm removing this skid plate, how heavy is it really? Everyone is talking about how darn heavy it is... guess maybe I could use the jack to help remove/replace the skid plate.
> 
> ...


the skid plate its mabe 15 pounds ,its the same socket as the drain plug. belive it's 13 -14 mm. once you pull the plate it's all real close. and just snug the plug up around 40 foot lb's.


----------

